# Is this a reliable link for the aptitude test



## Se7ensins (22 Mar 2012)

http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Title says it all.


----------



## MJP (22 Mar 2012)

No that is the trick one for most people.  Search a bit harder to find the "special" one.


----------



## Se7ensins (22 Mar 2012)

I really dont get what you mean..?


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Mar 2012)

:not-again:


----------



## Se7ensins (22 Mar 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> :not-again:



Like i said im still new to this, give me a break.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Mar 2012)

Se7ensins said:
			
		

> I really dont get what you mean..?



Good job General.


----------



## Se7ensins (22 Mar 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Good job General.



Lol im a fucking idiot!


----------



## frank1515 (22 Mar 2012)

Se7ensins said:
			
		

> Lol im a ******* idiot!



By the looks of it, few of the posters on this forum would disagree with your statement...  :facepalm:


----------



## mmmjon (22 Mar 2012)

Se7ensins said:
			
		

> http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf
> 
> Title says it all.



Its from the Forces website, yes it is reliable. Its the same practice test they hand out at the Recruitment Centers.


----------



## MJP (22 Mar 2012)

mmmjon said:
			
		

> Its from the Forces website, yes it is reliable. Its the same practice test they hand out at the Recruitment Centers.



Stop giving him "good" answers.   ;D

edited as I quoted the wrong person.  Sorry Frank15


----------



## George Wallace (22 Mar 2012)

To quote William Oncken, Jr from "Management Time: Who's Got the Monkey?"



> At no time while I am helping you with this or any other problem will your problem become my problem.  The instant your problem becomes mine, you no longer have a problem.  I cannot help a person who hasn't got a problem.


----------



## matthew1786 (24 Mar 2012)

Se7ensins said:
			
		

> http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf
> 
> Title says it all.



Yes. I would explore more venues though. Best tip is to practice your arithmetic abilities. Please use search option for any more details.


----------

